# anybody know of any companion dog shows in 2010?



## becca&jack

Im looking for 2010 companion/novelty dog shows to go to in 2010 anywhere in the country really :smile5: any help would be appreciated! Becca


----------



## dexter

becca. posted a kc link not long ago on here. try searching.


----------



## becca&jack

thanks! ill have a look :smile5:


----------



## stdpoodlelady

I am a moderator on a yahoo group - [email protected]
(Hope I'm not doing something wrong by putting this on here).
I enter details of all companion dog shows that I get to know of on the database on this group - too many to post on here as well!! I've already posted around a dozen for the coming months and will be very busy as the new shows get going. Have a look!!!!! It covers all the country so wherever you are there may well be something for you.

Also just google 'fun dog shows' (and add the county you are looking for if you want to be more specific) and you'll find lots of links come up.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Purrrrfect

stdpoodlelady said:


> I am a moderator on a yahoo group - [email protected]
> (Hope I'm not doing something wrong by putting this on here).
> I enter details of all companion dog shows that I get to know of on the database on this group - too many to post on here as well!! I've already posted around a dozen for the coming months and will be very busy as the new shows get going. Have a look!!!!! It covers all the country so wherever you are there may well be something for you.
> 
> Also just google 'fun dog shows' (and add the county you are looking for if you want to be more specific) and you'll find lots of links come up.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thank you very much for this, i posted a short while
ago looking for fun dog shows in my area as 
i have a Labrador and Westie. I have joined
So will see what is taking place around me.


----------



## becca&jack

stdpoodlelady said:


> I am a moderator on a yahoo group - [email protected]
> (Hope I'm not doing something wrong by putting this on here).
> I enter details of all companion dog shows that I get to know of on the database on this group - too many to post on here as well!! I've already posted around a dozen for the coming months and will be very busy as the new shows get going. Have a look!!!!! It covers all the country so wherever you are there may well be something for you.
> 
> Also just google 'fun dog shows' (and add the county you are looking for if you want to be more specific) and you'll find lots of links come up.
> 
> Hope this helps.


thankyouuu!  I have tried google and got a few :smile5: i just want to find as many as i can! haha. Ive been to one and now im addicted 
so thankyou!!


----------



## Dimebagsdoll

If you are on Facebook there is a group on there that list Companion Dog Shows as well.


----------



## BleakHounds

Thanks for this link. I'm off to have a look.


----------



## Team Tegan

I run a website listing shows in the North Wales area if thats any help

Main Page @ dogpawscymru.co.uk - A Bravenet.com Hosted Site


----------



## bassetsandbeyond

Dimebagsdoll said:


> If you are on Facebook there is a group on there that list Companion Dog Shows as well.


do you know the link or page name?


----------



## slbrown2108

hey where about do u live as there is a fun dog show on sat round from my house if not email the KC and ask for them to send u a list of the open dog shows they will send u out them a couple of days later i have all the ones in scotland up until end of 2012


----------



## GSDlover4ever

you can see a selection of dog activities here!
<Dogpages UK dog rescue forums>


----------



## becca&jack

slbrown2108 said:


> hey where about do u live as there is a fun dog show on sat round from my house if not email the KC and ask for them to send u a list of the open dog shows they will send u out them a couple of days later i have all the ones in scotland up until end of 2012


Hey thankyouuuu! Im in the Newcastle area but im willing to travel  where are you?


----------



## oscarpath

Hi I'm new to this site so please bear with me. We are holding a companion dog show in North Wales at Bodelwyddan Castle on 13th June 2010 - to raise funds for Help for heroes. We are running 2 rings one for Pedigree class and one for Novelty both under marquee. The pedigree judge id Meg Purnell-Carpenter. WE want everyone to come and have a fun afternoon so please spread the word, everyone welcome. Further information on DOG TRAINING FOR FUN (Perfect K9 4U) or just e mail me via site Bye for now Elaine


----------



## sabroc

http://www.barkingmayhem.com

companion dog show and fun day, monday 3rd May, near Stevenage, Herts

3 show rings for pedigree, novelty & gsd classes plus 12 games and activities for all dogs.


----------



## Fun Dog Show

becca&jack said:


> Im looking for 2010 companion/novelty dog shows to go to in 2010 anywhere in the country really :smile5: any help would be appreciated! Becca


Fun Dog Show at Teston Bridge Country Park, Teston Lane, Kent. ME18 5BX on 27th June 2010. 11am until 5pm. In the events ring we have the Golden Retrievers Display Team, Gundog Display, Heelwork to Music Demonstration, and Obedience Displays. We have a novelty ring, with trophies and rosettes to be won. There will be a chance to Have a Go at Heelwork to Music and Agility, and there will be Trade stands and Food Stalls. Fun for all the family. For more information call 01622 817623 or email [email protected]


----------



## Jrtz_rock

I think you have already seen my post but there is a Newcastleish one in July for your calender!!

Facebook event is here..... Welcome to Facebook add yourself and invite your friends!!!!

The facebook page for fun shows is here..... http://www.facebook.com/#!/group.php?gid=57801771913&ref=ts


----------

